# Curious about cologne favorites



## six pack (May 10, 2009)

Hi all
I just learned that the cologne I use at my grooming shop is being discontinued. I have used it for years and my clients love it...isnt that the way it goes...if it is good--discontinue it. Ugh. Anyway, I am curious to know what other groomers out there prefer to use. No florals-I cant take that myself.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I LOVE Vanilla Cherry! It's the yummiest smell. Second is Pina Colada. mmmm.. I basically like anything that smells like something I would want to eat for desert. I work with someone who loves the baby powder. I personally hate that smell.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I like the ones that smell like real perfume or cologne..Its just me, but I don't like food/fruity scents on pets..something about Fluffy smelling like apples? I don't know..just me..My favorites are the "Designer" colognes. Petedge has them, as does Ryans..Lots of knockoff scents...Tommy Holedigger, White Dalmations, Beautifur, etc..The scent lasts a long time, and my clients LOVE it..when I was trying other kinds, some asked why the dogs didn't smell so good last time.lol 

If you just want a nice fresh smelling cologne, Fresh N Clean is a good one for a nice, clean fresh smell, and it lasts pretty long too.


----------



## six pack (May 10, 2009)

I may just offer a variety of colognes and let my clients pick it. I loved the smell of Farnam Holiday Cologne and the company just wrote to me and told me that they have definitely discontinued it. Im so disgusted. I used to use the progroom in the green can...well they discontinued that with a new improved smell and that wasnt the same either. 
I had one client that just loved the floral smell. I couldnt handle it so I walked outside with them and sprayed it on her then...lol.


----------



## yknotu23 (Sep 24, 2009)

We use a spray that mimicks the smell of Giorgio! People love it, I like it too! I think its available from Ryans.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

six pack said:


> I may just offer a variety of colognes and let my clients pick it. I loved the smell of Farnam Holiday Cologne and the company just wrote to me and told me that they have definitely discontinued it. Im so disgusted. I used to use the progroom in the green can...well they discontinued that with a new improved smell and that wasnt the same either.
> I had one client that just loved the floral smell. I couldnt handle it so I walked outside with them and sprayed it on her then...lol.



Its a law of the grooming world..when you find something you LOVE, they will stop making it..Years ago, they stopped making my favorite slicker, Tuff on Tangles..so I bought a case of each size..I still have a few in the cabinet, and now they are making them again, under a different name. Whoo hoo! Maybe they or someone else will make the same scent? Have you tried Show Season's colognes? They have about every scent under the rainbow, and have a great deal for a sample tryout. You get lots of samples..


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

My favorite is the vanilla scent from EZ Groom


----------

